# Which musikhochschule in Germany are more difficult or easier to get into?



## Marie7 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello! My name is Marie and I am new here. I wanted to ask which musikhochschule in Germany are more difficult or easier to get in to study a master’s in singing/opera?

I'm applying the next year to study in Germany but I don't have almost any information about the universities (which are the best ones, the most difficult to or easier to get into, etc.). If someone could give me some information it would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Marie7 said:


> Hello! My name is Marie and I am new here. I wanted to ask which musikhochschule in Germany are more difficult or easier to get in to study a master's in singing/opera?
> 
> I'm applying the next year to study in Germany but I don't have almost any information about the universities (which are the best ones, the most difficult to or easier to get into, etc.). If someone could give me some information it would be very much appreciated!


If I put my curser on the ( now) red and give a search assignment several addresses turning up. Perhaps German members can help you any further.
Good Luck .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some sort of German music forum on the internet will likely be able to give better advise.


----------

